# Can bath bombs dry in mold?



## Ann Marie (Feb 6, 2014)

Just wondered if it would be possible to let the bath bombs dry in the mold if there was an "open end'? Like in candy molds, etc.

And question #2: Has anyone ever used cake pop molds for making bath bombs?

thanks for the help!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I let mine dry in the mold when I made them for the first time at Christmas. Actually, I know I did now that I think about it because I kept pressing them with a glass to keep the tops from bubbling. I used a muffin tin and had no problem popping them out when dry. It took about a day to dry.  As far as cake pop molds go I haven't tried that one.
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## cerelife (Feb 7, 2014)

Funny you should ask this today! I just made some sinus relief shower tabs earlier this week and I used my small (guest-size) oval silicone soap molds since I wanted them to be kind of flat and disc-like. I made them about 3/4 inch thick and when I unmolded one to test after about 45 minutes it was firm...but when I picked it up a few minutes later to put in the shower it broke into several pieces!! I was so disappointed, but it smelled so good and really helped my cold-clogged sinuses that I just left the rest in the molds and hoped for the best. My main worry was that just the pressure of packing the mixture in with my (gloved) fingers wasn't enough to hold them together, but I unmolded the rest of them today and they're hard as a rock!
I haven't used the cake pop molds, but it's on my list. I plan to try them next week.


----------



## 100%Natural (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, you can let them dry in the molds for the mostpart.  It really depends on the material the molds are made from and whether or not you're using EO's for scenting.  

I use plastic Christmas style molds and have noticed that some EO's can damage the inside finish of the molds and become difficult to get out.

If a BB is packed properly, it doesn't require more than a minute in the mold.  I quite often will pop the BB's out of the mold and then set them inside one half of the mold to dry so I don't end up with any flat spots on the bottom.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 7, 2014)

GREAT point on the eo's, 100% Natural!  Haha- I learned the hard way that orange eo will eat through plastic when the bottom of the cup I had it in while waiting to use fell off!!!  The eo had eaten entirely through!  Yes, material of mold and eo's need to be considered.
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------

